# Acorn Squash - roasting - cut side down?



## decypher242 (Nov 27, 2015)

We've been roasting acorn squash for ages by halving them, de-seeding and filling them (in most cases with butter / garam masala / dried red chili / brown sugar) and baking them at 400 for approx. 1h and they turn out great every time. While looking at new variations of fillings (apples/cheddar/nuts...mmmm)  I've noticed that pretty much everyone starts off by cooking the squash cut-side down for 30 minutes or so with a bit of water, before flipping them and then filling them to cook them for the rest of the time.

Is there any advantage that cooking them with the cut side down first has? Since there's water around, they wouldn't really brown the cut side, so it seems like they only are being pre-"steamed" that way? 

I'm probably overthinking this, but since really 95% of the recipes call for going this way, I was hoping to find some answers! 

Thanks a lot and sorry if this is a very trivial question to ask  .


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I always roast cut side up. Always happy with the results.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Cut side down steams the inside and cooks it through so after you flip it all you need to do is cook whatever you fill it with(brown sugar and butter!)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I always roast cut side up, with a bit of salt, pepper and some butter or olive oil brushed on the inside.  Cook until just about done, then put the stuffing in. I hope I get some out of the garden next year.

mjb.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

I do cut side up with apple cider vinegar salt and pepper


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you want them roasted then cut side up if you want them slightly steamed  cut side down on a parchment covered sheet pan


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

> Is there any advantage that cooking them with the cut side down first has? Since there's water around, they wouldn't really brown the cut side, so it seems like they only are being pre-"steamed" that way?


I too go cut side down at first then switch to the "up" position.

Just a handy way to prevent scorching the filling before the flesh is soft.

mimi

OBTW welcome to Chef Talk!

m.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

We grow our own butternut squash. I rub olive oil on the cut side along with s &p then put cut side down on the BBQ grill. Down side for about 25 min then flip over for another 1/2 hr..........I get to much steam in my oven. I like cooking in the dry heat of my grill it lets out the moisture. I get a more true flavor of the squash.

........




  








DSCN6121.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 28, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I skin and clean mine then chunk, toss in evoo, salt, pepper, parsley, marjoram and roast @ 400 for 30 minutes.  Sometimes I'll dust with curry and/or cinnamon depending on the occasion.


----------

